# Need fishing buddy!



## adventurenflyfishing (Jan 27, 2010)

hey, Need a fishing buddy...I have a boat (nice center console/Runs in skinny water)...I run every where from the marsh, trinty-galveston-matagorda bays/Port O'conner....I usally fish every day after work (Trinty bay location) (4:00 pm) but I have lots of vacation Days for this comming spring season...I need someone to help cut cost of gas/Bait!...My fishing buddy move to another company....I have left my number on here before and i had way too many calls...I will check the thread daily...thanks


----------



## locohead62 (Jul 10, 2009)

I am available during week on short notice. Experienced bay fisherman but w/o boat currently due to expanding family. PM me for specifics


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

*Fishing*

I live in Galveston and IKE took my boat. Iwork two weeks as a crewboat captain and am off a week at a time. If you want to talk, and or set up future fishing trips call me and i can give you my schedule. Victor 832-704-0687. I do not have internet at work...


----------



## zoman00 (Jun 27, 2010)

*I'm interested.*

I am available Monday and Tuesdays. I have 3 weeks vacation coming up in April. I have been wanting to learn how to fish and get around Trinity Bay(any bay for that matter). I try to fish every chance I get. Willing to split any cost. Al @832-520-9120.


----------

